#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Коренное падение температуры.Практика.Странности.

## Штелп

Добрых дней! Столкнулись вот с каким странным явлением:  Некоторое время назад начали следующую практику, ну а поскольку межсезонье, самочувствие иногда говорит" ТЫ БОЛЕН" и в эти моменты возникает детская идея проверить температуру тела градусником... Так вот, градусник отказывается сотрудничать показывая  температуру то 34,8 то 35,2  а когда 36,4- это по самочувствию так, как раньше бывало при 38-38,4  .  Замеры осуществлялись разными градусниками у разных (я, супруга и тёща)практикантов нашей семьи. Так случилось, что все трое мы делаем одинаковую практику. Может есть специалист способный сказать может у человека упасть средняя температура тела на 1-1,5градуса на продолжительный период времени без объявления войны, или не может и мы видим коллективный глюк? Да и что может, в связи с этим температурным падением , ещё произойти? Вопрос из разряда- к чему готовится(про смерть и ады мы уже знаем :Smilie:  до этого момента)?  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

Известны физиологические колебания температуры тела в течение суток — суточные ритмы: разница между ранне-утренней и вечерней температурой тела у человека достигает 0,5-1,0 °С.

----------


## Штелп

> Известны физиологические колебания температуры тела в течение суток — суточные ритмы: разница между ранне-утренней и вечерней температурой тела у человека достигает 0,5-1,0 °С.


 А когда выше/ниже
утром или вечером? И если(из любопытства уже, замерял 4 дня около 19:00-19:55) средняя 34,8°С и только после ужина происходил доразогрев до 35,9°С ? Попадаем в человеки, или уже не берут??

----------


## Буль

Вам лучше бы обратиться к терапевту, тем более что Вы проявляете активное внимание к теме умирания...

----------


## Юрий К.

Возможно, Бао прав, но хочу добавить, что в некоторых не-буддийских техниках расслабления (лежа) есть такой эффект - снижение температуры во время практики (я знаю - около градуса). Это считается нормой, показателем правильности расслабления.

----------


## TAndra

Штелп,
Я протестировала Вас маятником только что. Показания.
Это не болезнь
Не сезонное
Скорее от практики
Практика для Вас полезна
Вам ее следует делать еще не более недели.

Метта

----------


## TAndra

Я экспериментировала с измерением температуре в течение суток. Записи не сделала. По памяти примерно так:
Раннее утро 5-7 часов - ниже
Далее постепенное повышение с пиком в 17-19 часов. 
Затем постепенное понижение.

----------


## Буль

> Я протестировала Вас маятником только что. Показания.


 :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  

Двадцать первый век на дворе, блин...  :Cool:

----------


## Юрий К.

А может быть у нее такая форма видения-как-есть? :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

Даже не предстваляю что это за в*и*дение такое...

----------


## Юрий К.

Это потому, что вы не в той школе учитесь.  :Smilie:

----------


## Иилья

Вот насмешили! Честное слово! :Big Grin:   Вы, я прошу прощения, какой практикой занимаетесь? Практикой изменения температуры тела? Тут туммо имеет места быть? Ежели нет, тогда все это просто отвлечения от основного занятия и не более того. :Wink:  
Напрягает повышение( понижение ) температуры, так можно выпить таблетку и забыть о проишествии :Smilie:  
Если о впечатлениях и ощущениях не говорится в руководстве о том как выполнять практику, то они не имеют абсолютно никакого значения. Даже цитаты приводить нет смысла.....настолько, право же, очевидная вещь :Wink:

----------


## Neroli

Когда-то сталкивалась с информацией, что если бы температура тела была ниже хотя бы на градус, человек жил бы существенно дольше. Метаболизм замедляется и процессы старения соответственно тоже.

----------


## Штелп

> Вот насмешили! Честное слово!  Вы, я прошу прощения, какой практикой занимаетесь? Практикой изменения температуры тела? Тут туммо имеет места быть? Ежели нет, тогда все это просто отвлечения от основного занятия и не более того. 
> Напрягает повышение( понижение ) температуры, так можно выпить таблетку и забыть о проишествии 
> Если о впечатлениях и ощущениях не говорится в руководстве о том как выполнять практику, то они не имеют абсолютно никакого значения. Даже цитаты приводить нет смысла.....настолько, право же, очевидная вещь


 :Smilie:  Мы рады, что привнесли в Вашу жизнь радость и смех  :Smilie:  Спасибо Вам, что у нас есть эта возможность!

----------


## Штелп

Ковырял интернет, и вот чего нашлось (если кому интересно) : При понижении средней температуры тела( чуть ниже, чем произошло у всех троих практикантов нашей буддийской ячейки, не буддийского общества) - существенно(28%-40%) снижается потребление кислорода ( это я всё своими словами  :Smilie:  ). А одна из незначительных(в нашем исполнении)сопутствующих практик как-раз и связана с уменьшением дыхания, с уменьшением вдыхаемого кислорода. У меня теперь есть логическое построение: Если при уменьшении температуры тела(любым способом) падает потребление кислорода,- то при уменьшении потребления кислорода, вероятно падение средней температуры тела :Smilie:   Логично? Или бред, и не правильно с позиции физиологии?  Бао- отдельное спасибо :Smilie:   с Вашей подачи наковырял про кислород и натолкнулся на зависимость, а к терапевту не пойду- поздно и бесполезно :Smilie:

----------


## Штелп

> Вам лучше бы обратиться к терапевту, тем более что Вы проявляете активное внимание к теме умирания...


  :Smilie:   Мортидо естественный элемент психики человека, инстинкт нам интересный, как и все другие инстинкты  :Smilie:  В конечном итоге, умрут все..  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

Ну, конечно, потребляемый при дыхании кислород является окислителем, и окисляется в организме с выделением тепла, но считать, что таким образом (уменьшением количества акцепторов электронов) можно непосредственно влиять на такой сложный гомеостаз как человеческий организм было бы сильным упрощением.

Организм обладает свойством терморегуляции, которое управляется тепловым центром в гипоталамусе. Именно он, кстати, позволяет нам чувствовать внешнюю температуру и проявлять признаки активного избегания переохлаждения и перегрева. 

Вряд ли есть смысл описывать этот процесс на БФ более подробно, советую поискать и почитать в интернете статьи по ключевым словам "терморегуляция". Вам, вероятно, будет интересно  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

Другое дело, я сейчас подумал, что посредством управления дыханием можно до некоторой степени затормозить скорость реакции теплового центра... Но это уже к физиологам  :Smilie:

----------


## Штелп

:Smilie:  При пониженой температуре(доразогрев до 36-36,2 по прежнему возможен только после еды...) попробовал полную задержку дыхания и к собственному удивлению совершенно запросто проскочил без дыхания за 4 ре минуты ! Наблюдать за своими реакциями и устремлениями было интересно  :Smilie:   Эх! мне"б в физиологи в своё время пойти... Тыкаюсь в потёмках интернета собирая нить за нитью...

----------


## Буль

а, простите, зачем оно?

----------


## Штелп

Нить за нитью? Так эт самое, как с велосипедом- равновесие поймал, можно ехать, нет и прёшь велик на себе, процесс научения..  Задержка дыхания? Интересно наблюдать за внутренним зверинцем, иногда понимаешь что-то такое... с чем работать и работать.  :Smilie:   А Вам не интересно ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

времени жалко  :Smilie:

----------


## TAndra

> Нить за нитью? Так эт самое, как с велосипедом- равновесие поймал, можно ехать, нет и прёшь велик на себе, процесс научения..  Задержка дыхания? Интересно наблюдать за внутренним зверинцем, иногда понимаешь что-то такое... с чем работать и работать.   А Вам не интересно ?


Отлично, что Вы это делаете. Наблюдать за своим телом и умом - что может быть интереснее и нужнее. Будете продолжать, сообщайте мне время от времени, что у Вас интересного. 
  Мои последние наблюдения за своим телом привели к захватывающим результатам: знаю, в какой мышце та или иная мысль "зашевелится". Это может помочь активно справиться к "нежелательными" эмоциями. И это только один пример. Из пассивных беспомощных "жертв" или  разочарованных наблюдателей стать активным радостным участником творческого процесса жизни - это ли не цель!

----------


## Karma Dorje

Если вы измеряли температуру современным "электронным" градусником(ми), то все эти вариации +/- - это нормально. Попробуйте ртутным градусником пробу взять :-)

----------


## Штелп

Нужен точный и с нижним делением , много ниже 33..  Нет-ли у Вас такого? Или окажете содействие в приобретении?

----------


## Эши

В фирме торгующей оборудованием для хим. лабораторий.
Большой выбор термометров способных уловить десятые и менее доли градуса.
Только ИМХО пустое это все - незначительные детали не имеющие большого значения.

----------


## Штелп

> В фирме торгующей оборудованием для хим. лабораторий.
> Большой выбор термометров способных уловить десятые и менее доли градуса.
> Только ИМХО пустое это все - незначительные детали не имеющие большого значения.


 Всё, в этом не самом плохом из миров, незначительные тела в смысле детали... ну и ввиду всеобщей занятости  закроем темку. Спасибо всем Вам!!

----------

